# Aeolus RDA By Syntheticloud!



## DoubleD (10/2/15)

Rip Trippers' Review:


What I think about it : I NEED THIS!!!!






Suck my Mods' review:










I'll say it again...... I need this RDA!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (10/2/15)

It does look mighty fine!

He also says the Kanger Subtank Mini is "the best tank on the market right now!"


----------



## DoubleD (10/2/15)

[QUOTE="r0gue z0mbie, post: 185122, memb does look mighty fine!

He also says the Kanger Subtank Mini is "the best tank on the market right now!"[/QUOTE]

I'm loving the airflow setup on the Aeolus, looks like a minimal leakage RDA. It screams at me saying "BUY ME"!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/4/15)

Updated the OP with 'Suck my Mods' review 


I *Need* this atty and then @JakesSA will have to make it Reo-awesome first  *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Humbolt (17/4/15)

I don't enjoy dripping, but that does look cool.


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/4/15)

Awesome looking RDA

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/5/15)

Still dreaming of a BF version...


----------



## Mitch (3/5/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mitch (3/5/15)

I want one very very badly

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (3/5/15)

DoubleD said:


> Still dreaming of a BF version...



Doesn't seem like it will be possible - or at least it won't be easy


----------



## DoubleD (3/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Doesn't seem like it will be possible - or at least it won't be easy



Yeah that lip on the deck will create a drainage problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

